# Logan 200 Bull Gear for 820 lathe?



## John_Dennis (Apr 25, 2014)

I am trying to find a replacement for the Bull Gear on my Logan 820.  Will the gear from a Logan 200 fit?  There is a guy in the next county that has one. Hate to make that drive for nothing He says it is a LA-120-2 that fits the Logan 200 or Wards 2130 and 2136

72 teeth .375 plunger 14DP

Thanks

John


----------



## TomKro (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm not sure how many different plunger sizes there are, but I believe my Logan 200 had a slightly smaller plunger pin diameter (5/16?).  

Not sure if the pin size you reference is from a broken gear you have on hand or from the person who has the replacement gear.  You may have already done so, but maybe double check the inside of your cone/pulley to be sure that 3/8 inch pin is what you need.  

Good luck.


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 25, 2014)

My Logan manual says the bull gear is LA-654.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 25, 2014)

I doubt that Logan would have come up with a new part number if they would have continued with the same part from a different lathe model. I've got a hunch the two bull gears will be too different to work.


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

John - The 800 and 200 series each used two different bull gears during their respective runs. Looking at the Logan catalogue shows that the bore is different between the 200 & 800 series (1.25 vs 1.875) and also the width (1.188 vs 1.375). Although the width numbers do not make sense to me, the numbers are right from the Logan catalogue.

The guy is correct on the fit for the part number (footnote in the catalogue):
LA-120-2 Used on 200 Series Lathes after Serial No. 35722 and Wards Lathes after approx. 8000
How much does he want for the gear? I might be interested as I have single tooth missing on mine.


----------



## John_Dennis (Apr 25, 2014)

My broken Bull gear is 72 tooth .375 pin on Logan 820  ser#53080

The replacement gear is 72 tooth .375 pin but is from a 200 series Logan

I have not disassembled my headstock so I do not know the shaft diameter.

Thanks

John


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

John I missed one ... there were three different bull gears used on the 800 series (hey I'm bored and tired of cleaning the garage).:whistle:
For your serial number:
*LP-1199 Used on 800 & 1800 Series Lathes after Serial No. 37063* 
 

Part Number  No
Old Part
No. of Teeth &Pitch
O. D.
Includes Pull Pin
 Width
 Bore
LP-1198
LA-120-1
 72T 14 D.P.
5.286
LP-1202
1.188
1.25
LP-1199
LA-654-2
 72T 14 D.P.
5.286
LP-1201
1.188
1.492
800 after after Serial No. 37063
LP-1205
LA-120-2
 72T 14 D.P.
5.286
LP-1201
1.188
1.25

 
 Best I could get the formatting. The way I read this your gear and the one being sold would use the same pin. It looks like the difference would be in the bore diam.


----------



## GarageGuy (Apr 26, 2014)

If you find more than one, let me know.  I need one for my 820 too.  Mine needs a LA-654 according to the original manual.  It has one and a half teeth missing.  I will try to repair it by welding and profiling the new teeth, but it would be nice to get another gear.  Incidentally, these gears are available brand new from Logan Actuator for $509 apiece.  Too rich for my blood, though.  Best of luck.

GG


----------



## John_Dennis (Apr 27, 2014)

I think I can bore the hole to fit.  I will have to build a broach to make the keyway.

Thanks

John


----------



## John_Dennis (Apr 29, 2014)

Does anyone know the pressure angle and other specs for the Logan Bull gear?

14 DP

1.88 width

1.492 bore

?? Pressure angle?  

Any other specs I need?  

I want to see if I can just order a blank gear. I know this is an archaic odd DP, I just want to see if I can find a new one.

Thanks

John


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 29, 2014)

John_Dennis said:


> Does anyone know the pressure angle and other specs for the Logan Bull gear?
> 
> 14 DP
> 
> ...



I remember seeing the pressure angle someplace. You'll also need the gear width ... the 1.88 must be the width of the flange.


----------



## John_Dennis (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone have a spare 820 Logan bull gear for sale ?


----------



## Kevinb71 (Aug 29, 2014)

One thing on Logan Bull gear is which way the pin sits on the back of the gear. My gear from my 1875 the pin goes straight back. Another gear that I bought( from a front picture only) had a pin with a lever making the pin go out towards the teeth. Just something to watch out for. And this gear from  the 1875 has the 1.492 bore. Just a bit of information for you. I do still have this gear with the broken teeth. If your really needing a gear and want to repair one, I would sell this cheap. It's missing 7 teeth total. 4 in one group two in another and one by itself and another by itself.


----------

